# Corro sulla Musica



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

per coloro che non possono farlo senza di Lei.  postiamo dei suggerimenti. 

Oggi ho corso con :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDdc4WPY_SY


una meraviglia. 

ho volato.


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv4Ydgw6vO8


con questa decolli .


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

MM


e ddai...peffavore


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AYAv0IoWI&translated=1


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

questi sono sempre i miei primi 2 km di corsa!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3cOyW0TPbI&feature=related


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

e vai...grazie!


( mio figlio si sta inchinando ai tuoi post )


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

dai! :carneval:

per le ripetute sui 700 metri...:rotfl:a passo molto più lungo, chiaramente!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpVULORy7ug


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv4Ydgw6vO8
> 
> 
> con questa decolli .


 Che bella!! :up:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Ho la mia scaletta...che varia ogni tanto, solo ogni tanto perche' sono abitudinaria:carneval:

In genere corro the white album... in una buona mattina vedo i coniglietti che fanno il coro a Sexy Sadie wa wa wawaaaaaa:carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSDFkjwMwes


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv4Ydgw6vO8
> 
> 
> con questa decolli .


fantastica


----------



## Anna A (25 Agosto 2010)

*è talmente bella*



miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv4Ydgw6vO8
> 
> 
> con questa decolli .


che mi farei il batterista se solo potessi farlo..

:angelo::angelo::angelo::angelo:


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai! :carneval:
> 
> per le ripetute sui 700 metri...:rotfl:a passo molto più lungo, chiaramente!
> 
> ...


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che mi farei il batterista se solo potessi farlo..
> 
> :angelo::angelo::angelo::angelo:



ehhhhhhh....


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che bella!! :up:



sentito che roba?


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho la mia scaletta...che varia ogni tanto, solo ogni tanto perche' sono abitudinaria:carneval:
> 
> In genere corro the white album... in una buona mattina vedo i coniglietti che fanno il coro a Sexy Sadie wa wa wawaaaaaa:carneval:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSDFkjwMwes



li apprezzo ma per correre non mi funzionano...spara altro.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> li apprezzo ma per correre non mi funzionano...spara altro.


Segnalata:carneval:

Prova con questa... a me non funziona perche' mi fermo a ballare:blank:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWh8HzCxtOg


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Comunque la sparo... io ho bisogno di sentire un certo ritmo altrimenti mi sfavo subito... niente che sia troppo veloce, niente che sia troppo lento... correre sulla musica e' soggettivo, impossibile consigliare... o almeno si puo' consigliare ma e' difficile che funzioni per tutti (aldila' dei gusti musicali).

Io e Beethoven in bicicletta raggiungiamo il nirvana... io e lui a correre pessima esperienza... camminare sotto la pioggia con Miles Davis kind of blue e' senza prezzo ...pure a trombarci non scherza:angelo:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sentito che roba?


 Però a me fa venir voglia di guidare...


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque la sparo... io ho bisogno di sentire un certo ritmo altrimenti mi sfavo subito... niente che sia troppo veloce, niente che sia troppo lento... correre sulla musica e' soggettivo, impossibile consigliare... o almeno si puo' consigliare ma e' difficile che funzioni per tutti (aldila' dei gusti musicali).
> 
> Io e Beethoven in bicicletta raggiungiamo il nirvana... io e lui a correre pessima esperienza... camminare sotto la pioggia con Miles Davis kind of blue e' senza prezzo ...pure a trombarci non scherza:angelo:


eccerto che è personalissima la cosa. uno legge, ascolta, e sceglie l'abito.

vado a cercare Miles crazie.


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però a me fa venir voglia di guidare...



guidare di notte con sta roba non ti fermi piu'...prova.


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

*ciapà qua.*

ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWnYBefvrsc&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Non la reggo piu' dal 1990.

Racchia mi son comprata un giubotto di pelle bellissimo oggi... tra una commissione e l'altra... la corsa mi ha reso piu' rapida negli acquisti:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non la reggo piu' dal 1990.
> 
> Racchia mi son comprata un giubotto di pelle bellissimo oggi... tra una commissione e l'altra... la corsa mi ha reso piu' rapida negli acquisti:carneval::rotfl:


fico

colore nero?


----------



## xfactor (25 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pMb4EP9VVE


pare condicio!:sonar:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9O4XcdMgpE


gli umani intelligenti!!!!!


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

francis, ti ringrazio, ma...la colonna sonora del vaiont quale è ?


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

*ecco, questa per correre va ok. che ne dite.?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXpulL9ZXGU&feature=related


----------



## xfactor (25 Agosto 2010)

non c'è colonna sonora , all'inizio si sente solo la natura!:dotto:


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> non c'è colonna sonora , all'inizio si sente solo la natura!:dotto:



hai ragione. lo sentivo male perchè mio figlio mi stava sfondando i timpani con la chitarra elettrica:unhappy:

ora ho le cuffie e apprezzo molto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione. lo sentivo male perchè mio figlio mi stava sfondando i timpani con la chitarra elettrica:unhappy:
> 
> ora ho le cuffie e apprezzo molto.


 Haii voluto il figlio musicista?
E ora ...tappi nelle orecchie... :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Dovendo trovare una macchina del tempo al volo caro Mick :carneval:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=188lLt0lyP4


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Haii voluto il figlio musicista?
> E ora ...tappi nelle orecchie... :mrgreen:


cara la mia Persa, musicista è una parola grossa, quell'asino amoroso ha un gran talento...e ringraziamo che almeno c'è quello...la disciplina perchè si trasformi in musico serio si vedrà.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dovendo trovare una macchina del tempo al volo caro Mick :carneval:


te piase tanto?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> te piase tanto?


Quand'era ciofane... ora e' cartapecora ma ha la sua eta'


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

ma ha qualcosa del papi di sbarella tua o mi sbagliolo?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma ha qualcosa del papi di sbarella tua o mi sbagliolo?


Si...


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

beccatevi sta perla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebXAByn2FNw


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Anche loro mi garbano parecchio per correre... che invidia chi ha vissuto quegli anni!:carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> beccatevi sta perla



la dovrei ascoltare su un impianto giusto. da qui lui mi sembra un orco e lei una cocorita e l'orchestra è un pastrocchio.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche loro mi garbano parecchio per correre... che invidia chi ha vissuto quegli anni!:carneval:
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> cara la mia Persa, musicista è una parola grossa, quell'asino amoroso ha un gran talento...e ringraziamo che almeno c'è quello...la disciplina perchè si trasformi in musico serio si vedrà.


Lo sai che un po' te lo invidio?:carneval:


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo sai che un po' te lo invidio?:carneval:



ammore, ricorda questa cosa: NON ESISTONO BAMBINI NON DOTATI MA SOLO PESSIMI INSEGNANTI.

perdona il maiuscolo. ho la tastiera che va a cavoli sua e non la controllo spesso. individua un buon insegnante, o meglio una scuola coi suona insieme ad altri..e lanciala...stimolala, falle provare diversi strumenti...e osserva..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ammore, ricorda questa cosa: NON ESISTONO BAMBINI NON DOTATI MA SOLO PESSIMI INSEGNANTI.
> 
> perdona il maiuscolo. ho la tastiera che va a cavoli sua e non la controllo spesso. individua un buon insegnante, o meglio una scuola coi suona insieme ad altri..e lanciala...stimolala, falle provare diversi strumenti...e osserva..


 Pensa che insegnanti ho avuto io... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Un giorno mi esibirò per te nel duetto della Boheme-- :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ammore, ricorda questa cosa: NON ESISTONO BAMBINI NON DOTATI MA SOLO PESSIMI INSEGNANTI.
> 
> perdona il maiuscolo. ho la tastiera che va a cavoli sua e non la controllo spesso. individua un buon insegnante, o meglio una scuola coi suona insieme ad altri..e lanciala...stimolala, falle provare diversi strumenti...e osserva..


Voglio mandarla a scuola di musica... nel mentre le ho comprato diversi strumenti... roba per bambini s'intende pero' funzionante... ha una pianola rosa con tanto di microfono solo che piu' che suonare sembra faccia cabaret:blank: E' proprio mia figlia:carneval:


----------



## Micia (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensa che insegnanti ho avuto io... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Un giorno mi esibirò per te nel duetto della Boheme-- :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tasora, guarda che i peggio stanno persino nei conservatori, quindi non ti stupire.anzi, quello è illuogo deputato numero uno!


segnalata con un commento :" Da vomito"


se è alla mia persona per me puoi continuare a vomitare ad libitum.

se hai altre domande, prova ad utilizzare la lingua italiana.


----------

